#  Chat Ecke >   Für Dichter und Denker >

## Patientenschubser

Ich fange mal mit einem Lieblingsgedicht von mir an: *
Ich habe dich so  lieb 
Ich habe Dich so lieb
Ich würde Dir ohne Bedenken
Eine Kachel aus meinem Ofen
schenken. 
Ich habe dir nichts getan.
Nun ist mir traurig zu Mut.
An den Hängen der Eisenbahn
Leuchtet der Ginster so gut. 
Vorbei verjährt
Doch nimmer vergessen
Ich reise.
Alles, was lange währt,
ist leise. 
Die Zeit entstellt
Alle Lebewesen.
Ein Hund bellt.
Er kann nicht lesen
Er kann nicht schreiben.
Wir können nicht bleiben. 
Ich lache.
Die Löcher sind die Hauptsache
An einem Sieb.
Ich habe Dich so lieb.  
Joachim Ringelnatz*  
gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

danke mein schatz, wäre doch net nötig gewesen.. :Grin:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na wer wird sich den hier gleich angesprochen fühlen, hier muss ich sofort 
ein Veto in den Thread werfen *vetoschleuder*. 
Das Gedicht ist -wenn es von mir kommt- nur für meine Frau. 
Tut mir leid, isso  
gruß Schubser

----------


## Patientenschubser

Aber hier ist noch eines von Ringelnatz (ja er gehört zu meinem Lieblingsautoren- dichtern)  *The Postage Stamp 
A postage stamp, male, was elated
With joy, before he was dated.
A princess licked him, by Jove!
Which did awaken his love. 
He wanted to kiss her back
But had to go on a trek.
His love was thus unavailing
So sad is often life's failing.*  
Na, ist das nicht wirklich schön traurig?  
gruß Schubser

----------


## StarBuG

_Freudvoll
Und leidvoll
Gedankenvoll sein;
Hangen 
Und bangen
In schwebender Pein;
Himmelhochjauchzend,
Zu Tode betrübt,
Glücklich allein
Ist die Seele, die liebt!_  *Johann Wolfgang von Goethe (1749- 1832)*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Schöne bzw gute Gedichte sind Balsam für die Seele. 
Wie Erdbeeren mit Sahne.........

----------


## Teetante

> Schöne bzw gute Gedichte sind Balsam für die Seele. 
> Wie Erdbeeren mit Sahne.........

 *Da gebe ich Dir 100% recht! Schaue mal, ob ich die Tage meine 2 bis 3 Lieblingsgedichte hier reinsetze. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hier eines von einem andern vom mir sehr geschätzten Dichter und Denker: *
 Warum die Zitronen sauer wurden 
 Ich muß das wirklich mal betonen:
 Ganz früher waren die Zitronen
 (ich weiß nur nicht genau mehr, wann dies
 gewesen ist) so süß wie Kandis. 
 Bis sie einst sprachen: "Wir Zitronen,
 wir wollen groß sein wie Melonen!
 Auch finden wir das Gelb abscheulich,
 wir wollen rot sein oder bläulich!" 
 Gott hörte oben die Beschwerden
 und sagte: "Daraus kann nichts werden!
 Ihr müßt so bleiben! Ich bedauer!"
 Da wurden die Zitronen sauer . . . 
 Heinz Erhardt*

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi, 
sorry,wollte net zu nahe treten.
werde mich mal nach gedichten umschauen und die hier posten...

----------


## Obelix1962

*Frühling im Bauch* 
Während die Schneeklöckchen nun langsam verblühn
Tulpen, Narzissen aus der Erde erstehn
der Winter zieht von dannen
wir den Lenz langsam einfangen 
das Gefühl, die Natur sich regt
die letzten verwelkten Blätter verweht 
Da hab ich am Himmel die Schwalben gesehn
die Möwen die mussten geg'n Norden 
ich habe im im Herzen
ich habe im im Bauch
ich habe den Frühling vernommen 
Uwe 2007

----------


## urologiker

Ich bin ein Stern am Firmament,
Der die Welt betrachtet, die Welt verachtet,
Und in der eignen Glut verbrennt. 
Ich bin das Meer, das nächtens stürmt,
Das klagende Meer, das opferschwer
Zu alten Sünden neue türmt. 
Ich bin von Eurer Welt verbannt
Vom Stolz erzogen, vom Stolz belogen,
Ich bin der König ohne Land. 
Ich bin die stumme Leidenschaft,
Im Haus ohne Herd, im Krieg ohne Schwert,
Und krank an meiner eignen Kraft

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ urologiker 
ein nachdenkliches Gedicht von Hermann Hesse.
Sehr schön, ich sehe der Thread scheint doch bei einigen anzukommen. 
noch´n Gedicht eins zum Frühling: *
Frühling
Wie wundervoll ist die Natur !
Man sieht so viele Blüten,
auch sieht man Schafe auf der Flur
und Schäfer, die sie hüten.
Ein leises Lied erklingt im Tal:
der müde Wandrer singt es.
Ein süßer Duft ist überall,
nur hier im Zimmer stinkt es ! 
Heinz Erhardt*  
gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

* Sterne und Träume 
Weißt Du noch,
wie ich Dir die Sterne vom Himmel
holen wollte,
um uns einen Traum zu erfüllen?
Aber
Du meintest,
     sie hingen viel zu hoch ...!
Gestern
streckte ich mich zufällig
dem Himmel entgegen,
und ein Stern fiel
in meine Hand hinein.
Er war noch warm
und zeigte mir,
daß Träume vielleicht nicht sofort
in Erfüllung gehen;
    aber irgendwann ...?! 
- Markus Bomhard -*

----------


## Teetante

*Überlass es der Zeit 
Erscheint dir etwas unerhört,
bist du tiefsten Herzens empört,
bäume nicht auf, versuch's nicht mit Streit,
berühr es nicht, überlaß es der Zeit. 
Am ersten Tag wirst du feige dich schelten,
am zweiten läßt du dein Schweigen schon gelten,
am dritten hast du's überwunden;
alles ist wichtig nur auf Stunden,
Ärger ist Zehrer und Lebensvergifter,
Zeit ist Balsam und Friedensstifter.   Theodor Fontane (30.12.1819 - 20.9.1898)*

----------


## Obelix1962

Heu 
Kopfschmerzen
Augen tränen
Partikel in der Luft 
Ein Tröpflein
ein Drücken
Verzücken 
Kampflos ich mich nicht hingeb
doch der Wind kommt
es ist zu spät 
Die Sonne tut Ihren Teil
Partikel, 
Natur dabei 
Ein Niesen
ein Schnäuzen
die Augen 
Die Tränen
bei vielen 
kann es nicht ganz glauben 
Froh bin ich
ich hab nicht die Pein
Heuschnupfenpatient zu sein 
Uwe2007

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Huch, ein Gedicht über Heuschnupfen? Na vielen Dank, ich habe diesen Kram, aber dichten würde ich da nicht drüber, da gibt es durchaus schönere Themen! 
Allergiegeplagte Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

Mitleidsfrühling 
Warum soll man nicht über die Pein
schreiben einen neuen Reim
Verdrossen sitzt ich immer hier
das niesen um mich 
die Näse ich spür 
Mir tun sie Leid doch alle
gequällt werden sie wohl alle
Sie haben nix vom Lenz dem schönen
vergehen alle in Ihren Tränen

----------


## Brava

Ich habe dich geliebt
und ich liebe dich noch
Und fiele die Welt zusammen
Aus ihren Trümmern steigen doch
hervor meiner Liebe Flammen  
Heinrich Heine

----------


## Obelix1962

*Meiner Heldin*  *Der Teufel er ist gar nicht lieb* *wird für die Seele schnell zum Dieb* *Umzierzt das Weib, umschwärmt den Mann* *Haupsache er kommt an sie ran.*  *Schau ich zum gestriegen Tage*  *da merkte ich es stark* *Das dieses kleine Teufelchen* *die gleiche von mir mag*  *Liebe zu Dir kämpfte kräftig um mich* *liebte und liebe ich doch nur Dich* *Unsre Herzen die waren zu stark* *da fuhr er in loderndes Grab.*    Nachwort: 
Heut Morgen, ich bin früh aufgewacht
geschlafen, hab ruhig die ganze Nacht
Mein Engelchen lag neben mir
Der Teufel war wohl doch nicht hier.

----------


## urologiker

Wechsel 
Der Sommersonne sanfte Strahlen
Sind längst vergilbt, verschwommen.
Es schimmern matt die rauhen Schalen
Getreide rauscht benommen. 
Längst fehlen auch die bunten Bienen
Die staubig leere Kelche lecken
Blaugraue Leiber fliegen
in Bäumen, Sträuchern, Hecken. 
Ein süßer Duft sticht in der Nase
Ein rauher Hauch erschwert den Stand
Es schaukelt leicht der Wein im Glase
Und giesst sich schwer auf meine Hand.  
©urologiker

----------


## Brava

Weil ich dich liebe
muss ich fliehend
Dein Antlitz meiden
Zürne nicht
Wie passt dein Antlitz
schön und blühend
zu meinem traurigen Gesicht 
Weil ich dich so Liebe
wird so blässlich
so elend mager mein Gesicht 
Du fändest mich am 
Ende hässlich
Ich will dich meiden
Zürne nicht  
Heinrich Heine

----------


## Obelix1962

Meine Blume des Südens
mein Traum in der Nacht
des Nächtens ich geist're im Traum
voll zärtlicher Stunden 
Träume sie sind bis heut nicht verschwunden
ich kämpfe mit offenen Herzenswunden
gleichwohl das ich weis es darf nicht geschehn
mein pochend herz will es ich lasse mich gehn

----------


## Sammlerin

*Dein Gedicht ist gut aber* *schon bisschen gemein,* *ich hab nämlich die Pein* *ein Heuschnupfenpatient zu sein*  *Schon früh im Jahr* *manchmal schon im Januar,* *Haselpollen ind der Nase* *niessen bis zur Ekstase!*  *Kurz danach die Birken blühn* *am Baum die Würmchen weich & grün* *Beim schönsten wetter, ich im Haus* *kratz mir fast die augen aus*  *Bin ein Kind der Natur* *ohne Wald, was mach ich nur?* *damit ich wieder glücklich bin* *nehm ich Antihistamin.* esty b.2007  :yes_3_cut:  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## Sammlerin

@Oberlix
Das war die Antwort auf dein Heuschnupfengedicht!

----------


## Sammlerin

EDYNA,EDYNA DU HAST EINE SCHWESTER! CLEMENTINE, ENGELSGLEICH SO SCHIEN SIE EINIGE ZEIT IN MEIN LEBEN HINEIN.   SIE WAR GELBORANGE LICHTDURCHFLUTET ERSCHEINUNG  UND WAHRHEIT  SO NAHM SIE MICH  BEI DER HAND IN EINEN GARTEN, DER ICH NUR IN MEINEM HERZEN FINDE!  CLEMENTINE IST GEGANGEN DER GARTEN VERLASSEN, VERWUCHERT WIE MEIN HERZ   DU, EDYNA BRINGST NEUES LEBEN ERHELLST MEINEN GARTEN SÄTTIGST DAS LAND PFLÜGST DEN ACKER  DU BIST BLAUGRÜN BRINGST DAS WASSER RISSE IN VERTROCKNETEM LAND! SO IST DAS HERZ, WIE EINE SCHRUMPLIGE FRUCHT  DOCH JETZT DA DU BIST,IN MEINEM GARTEN FLIESSEN DIE BÄCHE SINKT DAS ELIXIER TIEF IN DIE FURCHEN!  DU FÜLLST MEIN HERZ MIT FANTASIE PROSA UND POESIE DAZU ORANGE MELODIE VON CLEMENTINE ERGÄNZT, WIRD HARMONIE!  SO BLÜHT MEIN  HERZENSGARTEN, MIT FARB UND MELODIE DARIN ICH WOHLIG RUHE, IN REINER HARMONIE  KRISTALLERN,GLITZERND SILBERGLEICH FLIESST DER STROM DANK DIR EDYNA, DURCH MEIN REICH.  WIE VÖGEL IM FRÜHLING KEHREN ZURÜCK, SO KOMMEN DIE WORTE STÜCK UM STÜCK IN MEINEN GARTEN, UND BRINGEN DAS GLÜCK.  EDYNA S' WEGEN, SIE LÄSST FLIESSEN SPRITZKANNEN GLEICH SO DASS SIE SPRIESSEN  ZARTE KNOSPEN, VERTRÄUMTE REIME, PERLENGLEICH AUF EINER SCHNUR SO FILIGRAN  WIE SCHMETTERLINGE, GEFLÜGELTE WORTE PUR.   :s_rose_for_u_cut:  :zl_good_luck_cut:  :my_world_cut:  :nice_day_cut:  :peace_2_cut:    c esty b./edyna Juli07

----------


## Falke

*Von Engeln* 
Sind Engel nicht geschickt von Gott
oft blond und wallend Haar, gelockt
sind sie nicht mit dem Auftrag da,
sie sollen bringen Glück, Dir ja. 
Ob Sie dies schaffen in Ihrer Zeit
die Ihnen auf der Erde bleibt
hängt von dem Menschen den sie Lieben
nicht nur ab, nein bringt sie ins Grab 
Hat so ein Engel dann Erfolg
die Aufgabe die er gewollt
erledigt und hat dich beglückt
er froh geg'n Himmel dann entrückt. 
Gelobt, gepriesen und voll Freude
im Himmel der Engel dann.
Und auf der Erde freut sich wohl
ein Kind, 
ne Frau 
ein Mann 
UH7/2007

----------


## Brava

You can Fly, you can Fly spanne im Herzen deine Flügel auf und flieg in den Himmel der Liebe hinein denn du bist Frei.
Wenn ein Kondor hoch am Himmel steht dann fühle auch du dich so frei wie er weil es nur um deine Gefühle geht. 
Flieg wie ein Adler der durch die Lüfte zieht so kannst du dich fühlen wenn dein Herz die Liebe  wiedersieht. 
You can Fly, you can Fly laß deine Gefühle dich tragen und willst du einmal Pause machen ist bei mir die Landebahn der Liebe immer frei.

----------


## Pianoman

Sigh no more, ladies, sigh no more,
Men were deceivers ever,
One foot in sea, and one on shore,
To one thing constant never,  Then sigh not so, but let them go,
And you blithe and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe,
Into hey nonny nonny.  Sing no more ditties, sing no mo
Of dumps so dull and heavy,
The fraud of men was ever so,
Since summer first was leavy,  Then sigh not so, but let them go,
And you blithe and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe,
Into hey nonny nonny.  Shakespeare; Much ado about nothing !

----------


## Sammlerin

Wenn ich nicht weiss was ich denken soll der Wortschatz leer, doch der Kopf prallvoll  Wie ich auch suche da und dort grabe find ich nur Stille und kein Buchstabe  Dabei war soviel  zum Speichern bereit hätt ich so gern  aus dem Hirn befreit  Doch da ist nur Chaos drunter und drüber Sommergewitter mit Schneegestöber  Weil ich nicht weiss was ich schreiben soll muss ich mich wundern, denn die Seite ist voll!
esty/edyna juni07 
war das allen gross genug? Grüsse Artemisia

----------


## Falke

Tief sitzt der Schmerz reist mir ein Loch
doch leben will ich, nicht unters Joch
Gesunder Menschenverstand unseren Streit
verurteilt bei jeder Gelegenheit. 
Tränen fließen schon lange nicht mehr
drum fällt die Trennung uns beiden nicht schwer
gelebt haben wir seit Jahren zusammen
nach Außen ein Paar, doch Innen vergangen. 
Es ist nun so weit, die Koffer gepackt
ich schau Dich noch an, ein seufzen entfacht
Wir redeten lange doch es tat uns nicht helfen
Tränen und schluchzen, das heulen der Welfen 
Die Türe schlägt zu, 
die Treppen hinab, 
der offene Schuh
einkehrende,
spürbare,
unglaubliche Ruh. 
Doch ich spüre es, ich spüre es drinnen
unsere Liebe die war mal von Sinnen
hat eingebrannt sich in unsere Herzen
bereitet uns Heute so große Schmerzen.

----------


## urologiker

Ein Gedicht, dass mich abends schon einmal zu einer Träne zwingt...und hier on board irgendwie onT ist:  
Auf den Tod eines kleinen Kindes  
Jetzt bist du schon gegangen, Kind,
Und hast vom Leben nichts erfahren,
Indes in unsern welken Jahren
Wir Alten noch gefangen sind. 
Ein Atemzug, ein Augenspiel,
Der Erde Luft und Licht zu schmecken,
War dir genug und schon zu viel;
Du schliefest ein, nicht mehr zu wecken. 
Vielleicht in diesem Hauch und Blick
Sind alle Spiele, alle Mienen
Des ganzen Lebens dir erschienen,
Erschrocken zogst du dich zurück. 
Vielleicht wenn unsre Augen, Kind,
Einmal erlöschen, wird uns scheinen,
Sie hätten von der Erde, Kind,
Nicht mehr gesehen als die deinen.

----------


## Falke

Nach soviel Mela muß jetzt mal wieder was lustiges her 
Auf der Wiese, sieh da hinten
tun sich zwei Gestalten winden 
Was tun sie da, was tun sie da
ist das vielleicht nicht der Papa 
Ist das vielleicht nicht Mutter
sie die gestampft hat eben noch Butter 
Die Halme einfach zu hoch
erkennen kann ich sie doch 
Doch was sie tun im hohen Gras
Gedanken welch ein großer Spass 
Ich der ich klein lauf da jetzt hin
versuch es leise bin ja ein Kind 
Schon bin ich in der Nähe jetzt
autsch ruft da jemand ich hab mich verletzt 
Und als ich die Halme zur Seite schob
ich sah wie Vater das Fahrrad grad bog. 
Die Mutter lag im Graben drin 
und morgentlich Butter im Rock ihr hing 
Ich lachte laut, sie waren entsetzt
denn ich ich hatte die Hose zerfetzt

----------


## Sammlerin

:night_rise:  :Schnarch:  :night_candle:  Müde bin ich, Känguruh schliesse meinen Beutel zu, lege meine Ohren an, dass ich besser schlafen kann!! Soo, die Jägerin der Nacht   sich auf die Suche nach Schlaf macht.  sich sehnend nach tiefer Ruh, macht brav jetzt die Äuglein zu.  Doch bald schon, wenn das Licht aus zieht sich meine Stirne kraus  Mein Kopf ist wohl benommen nur der Schlaf will noch nicht kommen  Verse, Reime, ach so Dreiste stolpern noch durch meinen Geiste  Laut und Grimmig mit viel Krach, und ich bleibe einfach wach!  Herzhaftes Gähnen bringt die Wende das Wachsein hat somit ein Ende  Zeternd, beleidigt mit viel  Gemecker, verziehn sich die Verschen, hiter den Wecker.   :laughter10:

----------


## Brava

Freundschaft ist Geben 
Freundschaft ist Nehmen 
Freundschaft ist einfach alles im Leben 
 Freundschaft bedeutet zusammen zu lachen, 
Freundschaft bedeutet zusammen zu weinen 
Freundschaft bedeutet Gute und Schlechte Zeiten zusammen durch zu machen 
Nicht wichtig, was andere dazu meinen. 
 Freundschaft braucht Liebe 
Freundschaft braucht keinen Hass 
Ohne Freunde macht das Leben keinen Spaß 
 Egal, ob andere dich lieben oder hassen 
Auf mich kannst du dich verlassen 
Egal, was andere sagen oder denken 
Ich werde dir immer mein Vertrauen schenken 
 Auch wenn Freunde im Leben kommen und gehen, 
werde ich dich immer zur Seite stehen. 
 Hiermit will ich dir zeigen 
Wie wichtig Du für mich bist 
Und das die Welt ohne dich, sinnlos für mich ist 
 Und bedenke: 
Liebe kann kommen und gehen 
Aber wahre Freundschaft, wie unsere, 
bleibt auf ewig bestehen.

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo, hab noch nen SMS-Spruch, den ich und meine Freundin mögen: Unsere Freundschaft die soll wurzeln bis wir in das Grab reinpurzeln. :im_yours_ribbon_cut:  :ka_chewingum:  Hihi!!

----------


## Brava

Auch toll :c_laugh:

----------


## Sammlerin

An mein Inselmitbewohner  Habe dich noch nicht gesehn in Natur, vierdimensional kenn dich nur von einem Bild, ach ist das abenteuerlich spannend und so wild!  Doch die Neugier sie lässt mich nicht ruhen die Fragen, wie wird es sein wär ich dann lieber allein?  Ersehnter Morgen, erster Sonnenstrahl,könnte jubeln und gleich gehen, doch halt ich ein & überleg nein- ohne kaffe, geh ich nicht weg  Sodann, mit wohligwarmem  Kaffee im Bauch, lauf ich los,immer gen Inselmitte, das Ziel gerichtet Da steh ich schon, is ja klar, vor einem Riesen, voller Haar  Mit grossem Gezeter zeigt der auf mich, doch ausser dem Foto, hab ich nix Verzweiflung -ohweh was könnt ich ihm geben? Dein kleines Bild, rettet mein Leben!  Der grosse Haarige schein zufrieden und läddt mich weiterziehn dreh mich um zu ihm und seh, wie er dein Foto lieb ansieht.  Der Regenwald, gefährlich umringt mich, drängt mich  nicht stehn zu bleiben. Keine Furcht bremst, nur die schlingenden Pflanzen um meine Beine- und die Wanzen!  Es ist später Nachmittag, da find ich endlich Wasser lass es regnen- innen und aussen erschöpft, sinke nieder auf feuchte blätter strecke die Glieder-weg!   Lieber Inselmitbewohner, es geht erst mrgen weiter, nachdem mich die blutrünstigen Moskitos fast aufgefressen haben!

----------


## Brava

Regen fällt
schwere Gedanken
trübe Welt
 lebt er sein Leben?
sein Leben
was ist sein Leben?
 Gedanken kreisen
Herz voll Trauer
Schatten
Herbstlaub
 Ein Sonnenstrahl trifft ihn
Er blickt auf
Hoffnung
 Sehnsucht
 Sein Leben, kein Leben
Was ist Leben?
frei wie der Wind
einsam wie der Wind
 nirgends zu Haus
 er streichelt alle Wiesen
er wieg die Blumen in den Schlaf
er findet nirgends Ruhe
 Der laue Nachtwind
zärtlich und mild  
 traurig zieht er über das Meer
wo findet er Ruhe
an welchen Ufern kann er schlafen,
bleiben, Stille finden
 Nachtwind
 Ruhe findest du nicht!
Bleiben kannst du nicht!
Frieden kennst du nicht!
 zieh weiter 
streichle die Blumen
tanze mit dem Mond
sing dein Lied
 Nachtwind
 du umfasst alles
du streichelst alle
kennst jeden
 Aber wer kann dich fassen
wer dich halten

----------


## Brava

Freundschaft ist etwas besonderes,
das jeden Streit überwindet,
das über jede Beziehung hinauswächst,
das jede Kritik aushält,
sei sie noch so sinnlos.
 Freundschaft verbindet 2 Seelen,
verbindet sie nahezu untrennbar.
Freundschaft lässt sich nicht erkaufen,
sich nicht in Gold, Geld oder Geschenken aufwiegen.
 Freundschaft ist ein Gefühl,
ist eine Einstellung zu anderen Menschen.
Freundschaft gibt soviel Wärme, soviel Gutes und
bedeutet miteinander Lachen und Weinen zu können.
 Freundschaft heißt zu wissen,
das jemand für einen da ist,
wenn man ihn braucht,
heißt für jemanden da zu sein,
wenn man gebraucht wird.
 Für alle, die das Glück haben einen wahren Freund an Ihrer Seite zu haben!!!
Und für ganz einen speziellen Freund von mir...
du weisst für wen das ist

----------


## Sammlerin

Hey, suuper Brava.
Die sind wirklich sehr schön! :ta_clap:  :shy_flower:

----------


## Falke

ja stimmt sie hat schon gut dazu gelernt !

----------


## Brava

Habe eben einen guten Lehrmeister :c_laugh: 
gelle

----------


## Sammlerin

:baa_cut: Ich bin ganz verstochen und die Mühsal leid hab keine Karte und Angst um mein Kleid Kurz gesagt- es wird mir zu dumm ich pack meine Sachen  und kehre um! :w_camera_4:

----------


## Brava

Liebe ist wie in der Sonne zu liegen,
man fühlt sich warm und geborgen.
 Liebe ist wie eine Wolke,
sie kommt und geht.
 Liebe ist ein Abenteuer,
man weiß nicht was auf einen zukommt.
 Liebe ist wie der Mondschein,
man kann nicht schlafen.
 Liebe ist wie die Abendsonne,
Rot und wunderschön.

----------


## Sammlerin

Dich  dich nicht näher denken und dich nicht weiter denken dich denken wo du bist weil du dort wirklich bist  Dich nicht älter denken und dich nicht jünger denken nicht grösser nicht kleiner nicht hitziger nicht kälter  Dich denken und mich nach dir sehnen dich sehen wollen  und dich liebhaben so wie du wirklich bist ERICH FRIED-GEDICHTE/RECLAM  DAS GEFÄLLT MIR AUCH SEHR!!

----------


## Brava

Ein Kuss kann so ziemlich alles im Leben verändern..
Er kann eine Beziehung zerstören...
Sie aufbeschwören...
Krankheiten übertragen...
Man muss den Mut haben ihn zu wagen..
Er verbraucht 150 Kalorien
Und ein gewisses maß Selbstdisziplin
Und ist zudoch die Schönste Sache der Welt

----------


## Brava

Für meine Mutter 
 Für dich kam ich auf diese Welt. 
Für dich hab ich mich irgendwann auf die Beine gestellt. 
Für dich wollte ich was werden, für dich hab ich gelernt.
Ja du warst es, für dich hab ich jahrelang geschwärmt. 
So vieles hab ich getan um vor dir gut dazustehen. 
Alle anderen 
nur Du...
Du hast es nie gesehen. 
Du hast mich ins Leben katapultiert, ohne die Verantwortung 
dafür tragen zu wollen, 
verlangtest dennoch soviel
Alles was Dir im Leben versagt blieb sollte ich erreichen.. 
meintest es wäre leicht wie ein Spiel. 
Ich hab versucht nach den vorgegebenen Regeln zu leben. 
Es hat nicht funktioniert, den Grund weshalb hab ich, wenn überhaupt 
erst viel zu spät kapiert. 
Der Zeitpunkt kam, an dem ich Deinem Glück im Wege stand. 
Ist es so schwer zu verstehen, dass ich den Absprung nie fand? 
Nur Deine Liebe hab ich gewollt, so verdammt nötig gebraucht. 
Beim Versuch sie zu erhalten, mir mehr als nur einmal etliche Knöchel verstaucht. 
Jeden Stein wollt ich dir aus dem Wege räumen. 
Zu spät hab ich erkannt, du hattest Angst etwas zu versäumen 
Deine Wünsche, Träume und Illusionen trag ich noch immer in mir,
aber
so kann ich nicht leben ich kapitulier.

----------


## Sammlerin

@Brava
Uff, das ist haevy! Hast du das selbst gedichtet, hat es das Leben dir so zugetragen?
Es könnte genauso mein Erleben mit meiner Mutter sein! Ob wohl alle Mütter so sind?

----------


## Brava

Och es ist wie ich über eine Frau denke,die Biologisch meine Mutter ist
schwer zu erklären diese Sache

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Brava  Hast die Worte jedenfalls gut getroffen! weiss schon, dass es schwierig zu erklären ist und man es gar nicht mehr erklären will. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass unsere Töchter nicht so denken müssen von uns!  :loser_3_cut: LIEBE TOCHTER  ICH HABE MIR VORGENOMMEN ANDERS ZU SEIN, ALS MEINE MUTTER. DIR,MEINE PERLE GEBORGENHEIT ZU GEBEN STATTDESSEN DROHE ICH DICH ZU ERDRÜCKEN ICH WOLLTE DIR EINE FREUNDIN SEIN MIT DER DU ÜBER ALLES REDEN KANNST STATTDESSEN NEHME ICH DIR DEINE PRIVATSPHÄRE UND MISCHE MICH IN DEINE ANGELEGENHEITEN ICH WOLLTE DIR FREIHEIT GEBEN,DICH LOSLASSEN DOCH DU BRAUCHTEST SCHRANKEN UND GRENZEN UM DICH ZURECHT ZUFINDEN UND SUCHTEST MEINE HAND, ALS SICHERHEIT ICH WOLLTE DIR BIETEN, WAS ICH NICHT HATTE GAB DIR ZUGANG ZUM LEBEN ,DAS ICH MIR ERTRÄUMTE DOCH DU KONNTEST ES NICHT ÜBERNEHMEN WEIL DU EINE EIGENE BESTIMMUNG HAST. DESHALB MEIN  KIND, WILL ICH FREI SEIN DAMIT DU FREI VON MIR BIST UND ICH LASSE DICH GEHEN, ICH GEHE AUCH AUF DASS WIR UNS VON NEUEM FINDEN. LEBE WOHL UND ZIEH DICH WARM AN. DEINE MUTTER

----------


## Patientenschubser

So da ihr ja sooo fleißig hier Gedichte einstellt, nur eines am Rande. 
Seit so lieb und schreibt dazu von wem das jeweilige Gedicht ist. 
(Fast) Jedem Künstler soll das Recht zu Teil werden genannt zu werden, auch Ihr wenn es Eure eigenen Gedichte, Prosa ist.... 
...oder woher ihr es habt....Buch, Internet...... 
Danke schööön

----------


## Sammlerin

:zd_bye_3_cut: Hallo Schubser 
klar, ich hab bei meinen zwar keinen Unterschrift geschrieben, aber bei fremden Gedichten den Autor hingeschrieben, ausser beim SMS-Spruch, dessen Quelle mir unbek. ist! Grüssli

----------


## Patientenschubser

Großes Lob, haste gut gemacht *lollirüberreich* 
Aber schreibt ruhig auch eure Namen hinzu, vielleicht sogar das Entstehungsdatum....

----------


## Brava

He Schubsi du weisst von wem die Gedichte sind gell :dance_3_5:

----------


## Brava

Sie blutet aus sich raus.
Verkriech sich in der Höhle hinterm Haus
verflucht Gefühle, die in ihr leben.
Freude, die ihr nie gegeben.
 Sie hasst gedanken, die ihre Seele zerstörn.
Körperteile die zu ihr gehören.
Die Wut ist gegen sie gerichtet,
gegen die Angst, Stück für Stück, geschichtet.
 Die Liebe hat sich abgewandt,
sie nur Leid und Schmerzen fand.
Die Schuld trägt sie auf ihrem Rücken.
Sie wird einst schwarze Rosen pflücken.
 Sie werden decken ihre Wiege.
Ihren Körper, wenn sie bald dort liege.
Sie werden ihren Freunden sagen,
das sie konnt ihr leben nicht ertragen.
 Denn kein hauch von Sonnenschein
trat in ihr wundes Herz hinein.
Ihr müsst verstehn, wenn ich erzähle,
das sie .. ihr dasein nur noch quäle.
 Lass sie in euch weiterleben.
Das Leben, welches ihr keiner konnt geben .
Gaby ihres :c_laugh:

----------


## urologiker

Die Straße gleitet fort und fort,
Weg von der Tür, wo sie begann,
Weit überland, von Ort zu Ort,
Ich folge ihr, so gut ich kann.
Ihr lauf ich raschen Fußes nach,
bis sie sich groß und breit verflicht
Mit Weg und Wagnis tausendfach.
Und wohin dann? Ich weiß es nicht.

----------


## urologiker

Mal was aktuelles ;o)  Das war des Sommers schönster Tag,
Nun klingt er vor dem stillen Haus
In Duft und süßem Vogelschlag
Unwiederbringlich leise aus. 
In dieser Stunde goldnen Born
Gießt schwelgerisch in roter Pracht
Der Sommer aus sein volles Horn
Und feiert seine letzte Nacht.

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

*Das Abendspiel* Wir schreiben einen Abend, wobei ihn hier die Voraussetzung, Handlung und das Ergebnis denkwürdig machen.  *Die Grundvoraussetzung:*  Junge Menschen, man unterscheidet hierbei im Geschlecht; ein warmes Zimmer, um nicht im Selbstmitleid der Kälte zu versinken. Gefühle und Wünsche, wobei man hier nicht außer Betracht lassen sollte, dass man diese beiden Dinge in Verbindung bringen kann.  Und vor allem sehr viel Bier…  *Die Handlung:*  Der Höhepunkt war nicht zu früh geboren und die Menschen waren im Unterschied und in der Masse an der Zahl mehr. So steigt die Spannung mit dem Sinken dieser beiden Kriterien, wobei ein Unterschied oder mindestens ein Verwirrter Grundlage ist. So kommen auch in diesem Fall alle Dinge in Bewegung, um die richtigen Voraussetzungen für einen denkwürdigen Abend zu meißeln. Der Höhepunkt bestehe, wie so meist, aus drei Personen, zwei Unterschieden und einem Verwirrten. Hoffnungen und Wünsche bestehen bereits, bei manchen mehr und bei manchen weniger, doch vorhanden sind sie immer. Berührungen sind ins Spiel eingetreten. Schiedsrichter gibt es keinen, so sind alle Mittel erlaubt, doch hin und wieder schaut man den anderen auf die Finger, um nicht regellos zu spielen. Die Medien pfeifen an. Grundlose Verwirrungen treten ein, die Zuschauer jubeln und schrein und das Beobachten der Darsteller ist ein begrenztes Zuschauen, denn das einzige Publikum besteht aus Spiegelverwirrten, im eigentlichen die Lustgestalten selbst. Und auch hier unterscheidet man zwischen guten und schlechten Schauspielern und zwischen denen, die nicht spielen müssen, wobei man nicht vergessen sollte, dass dies ein Spiel ist. Und so fliegen unausgesprochene Worte durch die Ecken, im Tiefflug pack ich mir eins und lese an den Lippen der Frauen zu meiner Linken und Rechten ihre stummen Worte, lass meine Fantasie für einen Augenblick regieren. Sie thront wie das Ebenbild einer Königin im Raum, kauerte auf meiner Zunge, spricht erst unbeholfen, dann etwas sicherer ,geschmeichelt und sehr wohl wissend was die momentanen Bedürfnisse anbelangt die sich durch unsere blauen Hirne bohren. Der Wunsch der losen Worte solle doch in Erfüllung gehen. Zwei Hände beginnen sich zu vereinen, eine nette Fingerspielerei. ein „T“ quetscht sich zwischen Daumen und seinen Verfolger, darauf springt ein „R“ vom Kopfe zu meiner Linken und hängt sich an das „T“, und dort lächelt aus den dunklen Ecken meines aus Tränen modellierten Gesichtes nun ein „I“, „E“ und ein „B“, ergänzen diese Konstruktion und der befehl dringt in die vor Schweiß ächzenden Hände. Zu meiner rechten ertönt ein Schrei: “LIEBE!“. Die Antwort sprudelt mir aus dem besessenen, toten Kopf: „Ich leb nur um des liebes Willen, um dich mit Kuss und mich mit Leid zu stillen!“. Ach wenn ich nur sprechen könnte… Die Königin schaut mich voller Stolz an, ich packe sie am Genick, lass den Kopf ein Kreisel sein,  die Blutrache, die es mich so dürstet, vermag den Teppich zu ertränken, doch nicht was man zu fühlen vermag. Kein Schreien, keine Schritte, nicht einmal der Henker selbst liest mir die Leviten. Nur ich allein stehe nun da und warte auf den lösenden Stich zwischen Haar und Genick. Doch nichtssteht. Nur ich allein warte, alle anderen sind weiter gegangen. Nur ich allein bin in mir selbst gefangen.  *Das Ergebnis:*  Ein Unterschied wird verwirrt, wobei man nicht vergessen sollte zu unterscheiden, denn wirres Entscheiden zeugt von den unterschiedlichen Verwirrungen, den nun mittlerweile unentschiedenen Gedanken. Und so geb auch ich mich drein, gedankenlos zu sein.

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

das rheimt sich zwar nicht, ist jedoch ein interressantes ergebniss einer party zu dritt^^

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

_Die Mädchen vom Lande_  Es war einmal da Badete man sich in Unschuld, in drängende Wissbegierde, doch Worte blieben entbehrt, es drang die tat, so sagt man es, gleich dem Wolf, der einem Schaf  das fressen lehrt .  Die Zarten Schwellkörper dehnen sich im kreis, wohl ist er fiktiv doch begrenzt er Tatendrang und  Trieb und auch wie so meist schauen die jungen Mädchen ach so verliebt.  Gewissheit drängt sich in das Hirn, so sehen sie, wenn man so will, nun auch die Menschen herum irren. Oh, die Störche sind gestorben, selbst die Biene fällt von den Blüten, ja,  ich sehe die winde wüten, und wie so oft schauen die jungen Mädchen ach so verdorben.

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

*Abendgewitter* Es gibt Tage, da scheint die Sonne, und die Vögel singen ihr Lied über die siegreiche Gloria,  die von Angesicht zu Angesicht mit dem Tod ihre Unantastbarkeit im blanken Spiegelbild ihrer selbst aufgibt.  Ein Kommen und Gehen. Ein Spiel zwischen Gut und Böse. Ohne Ende und ohne Anfang. Ohne auch nur annähernd zu ahnen, was es heißt, im Dunkel meiner selbst gefangen zu sein.  Doch es gibt auch Tage, da lächelt sie nur, und in schweißtreibender Angst flüchte ich vor dem Schlaf, um kein Auferstehen der blutroten Unzulänglichkeit zu erleiden.  Ich renne und renne, und jeder Schritt ist purer Schmerz in meinen willenlosen Gliedern und in jedem Augenblick, in dem ich sehe, wiegen mich meine Augen in dem Schein, dass ich bin.  Ich flüchte immer noch, weil ich langsam beginne zu begreifen, dass die Erde sich dreht… Und wie ein Schleier zieht sich der graue Nebel über den Asphalt, und das scheinbar Schöne verliert sich in der Angst um die Einsamkeit. Und um nicht willenlos der Gezeiten Sklave zu sein, beginnt ein Kampf.  Blut von träumerischer Illusion tränkt den Boden, ein letzter Atemzug, ein treuloser, fast spottender Blick auf den nun wertlosen Preis.  Sieger gibt es keinen, alleinig die Niederlage beider Mächte beendet das Grauen, das so alltäglich scheint, und lässt Platz für einen neuen Mitstreiter. Denn nur die Geburt allein, selbst ohne zu wissen was ist und wird, lässt uns hoffen, dass uns nie das Nichts beherrscht.  So war auch in diesem Fall ein klarer Sternenhimmel geboren…

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

*Der Narr* Oben, bei den Tannen, auf dem grünen Berg, lauscht in des Dorfs Getümmel ein Narrenzwerg. Dort unten raubt und wühlt die Pest, so dass alles Volk die Händ sich wäscht.  Doch kurzer Hand erkennt er`s hier: „ Die Narren – oh Herr Bauer – die seid Ihr!“   Robin Zukunft       *Der Immerläufer* Der wahre Dichter ist nicht gekannt,  weil er einst aus dem Kopf verschwand. Denn wer geht, hat Anlass zum weiter Gehen..  Jaja, der Mensch bleibt niemals stehen…  Robin Zukunft       *Schwanensang* Ein Schrei wacht am Horizont, dort woher das Lieben kommt. Und Schmerz durchdringt die kalten Glieder.  Fort, lauf fort, und lieb nie wieder…  Robin Zukunft

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

*Spiegelbild* Und als Mond, Stern und Sonne die Dunkelheit errungen schienen,  nahm das Nichts der Sonn das Licht  und der Mensch fing an zu lieben.  Weintrunken und doch so lieblich, streichelt sie des Jünglings Glieder, und erneut und immer wieder  fällt er lächelnd vor ihr nieder.  „ Geh, mein Sohn, geh, und komme wieder.“  Doch bevor das Meer die Sonn ertränkt, sieht sie ihn -  fortan mit einer neuen Muse.  Namenloses Schreien   Das kalte Messer der Eifersucht  Zwischen seinen warmen Rippen   Ihr Kleid mit seinem Blut getränkt Tritt sie vor den Spiegel hin, sucht sich selbst und sie sucht ihn.  Ihn, den Tod im Angesicht,  sieht sie, doch sich sieht sie nicht.  Nur ein Bild, das dem Ihren so gleicht. Sie schaut es an. „Verrat mir meinen Namen, gewähr mir diese eine Bitte!“ „Nun, wenn du so willst, man nennt mich Schwarze Witwe…“  Robin Zukunft

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

sorry, aber jetzt musste ich euch mal mit meinen werken bombadieren...könnt ja mal eure meinung schicken....

----------


## Sammlerin

:bravo_2_cut: Hallo SchwarzerGeier! :bravo_2_cut: 
toll, deine Gedichte, find ich schön! 
Ich muss noch viel üben, bis meine worte so, in diesem poetischen Schwall aus mir raus quellen!Mir gefallen deine gedichte jedenfalls, nur weiter so.
*blasswerdvorneid*Artemisia 
da ich von dir noch nichts gelesen hab: *HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN, HIER IM FORUM!*  :shy_flower:  :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Brava

Toll Schwarzer Geiger :bravo_2_cut: 
Auch von mir Willkommen im Forum

----------


## Brava

Sieh in den Himmel 
er ist grau
so wolkenverhangen grau
 die wolken des himmels
sie sind so einheitlich grau
wie die seele 
mit der ich leben muss
 so traurig 
so gedrückt
 und dennoch 
gibt es lichtblicke 
am horizont 
 diese lichtblicke 
für die es sich lohnt zu lebe

----------


## Pianoman

Also, SchwarzerGeiger, 
ich bin doch beeindruckt. 
Ich fand einiges von der metaphysischen Bildsprache wirklich außerordentlich wirkungsvoll. Und auch die interessanten rhythmischen Erfindungen, die sich scheinbar im Gegensatz befinden zum Surrealismus der Grundmetapher der Humanität der mitfühlenden Dichterseele, der es, mittels der Versstruktur gelingt, dieses zu sublimieren, jenes zu tranzendieren und die fundamentalen Dichotomien miteinander zu verbinden, so dass man einen tiefen und nachhaltigen Eindruck in alles erhält, worum es in den Gedichten geht. 
Ich habe mir beim Lesen Ihrer Werke nur noch ein Sortiment an Bildverstärkern, Rhythmusmodulatoren und Alliterationsverwertern gewünscht, um sicherzustellen, dass mir nicht die kleinste Nuance des dichterischen Gedankens verlorengeht. 
Nur weiter so. 
Pianoman

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

Ich danke euch für eure, ich schätze und hoffe mal, ehrliche meinung zu meinen gedichten...besonders beeindruckt bin ich von pianomans detailierte analyse meiner werke...ich danke....
und hier nocht etwas denkstoff für euch....

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

In dem folgenden Gedicht geht es um eine Familie, ...Mann, und schwangere Frau, ...nehmen wir einen Autounfall, oder etwas anderes was lieber gott spielen möchte das diese Familie nun so trennt, das sich nun der Mann Gedanken über die verstorbene Frau samt kind macht...In diesem Falle siziert er seine Frau um das tote Kind zu sehen...-->Begründung steht im Gedicht selbst....  *Das kleine Herz*  Zwischen abstrakten Labyrinthen, tief versunken in begehrenden Gelüsten.Ach Mutter meines Sohnes, wenn sie nur wüssten,dass Schnitt um Schnitt war schnell getan,um das kleine Herz zu finden.Und Stund um Stund sah ich ein Uns,das Wir,teils in der Liebe Gunst und teils in dir.Ach, teils, wie du willst, es hilft ja doch nichts.Wer konnte ahnen, dass dunicht siehst,nicht weinst,nicht stillst,denn schnell vergessen war der Plan.Du spieltest Mörder, ich die Hoffnung,und die Zeit deinen Gendarm.So werd ich mich an seinen Kadaver binden,weil er einst uns verband,werde deine heißen Tränen finden,weil niemand sie zu weinen verstand.

----------


## Sammlerin

Die Warner Wenn leute dir sagen: "Kümmere dich nicht soviel um dichselbst" dann sieh dir die Leute an die dir das sagen: An ihnen kannst du erkennen wie das ist wenn einer sich nicht genug um sich selbst gekümmert hat  Erich Fried,gedichte"Reclam"

----------


## Sammlerin

*Kleines Beispiel*  Auch ungelebtes Leben geht zu Ende zwar vielleicht langsamer wie eine Batterie in einer Taschenlampe die keiner benutzt  Aber das hilft auch nicht viel wenn man (sagen wir einmal) diese Taschenlampe nach so- und sovielen jahren anknipsen will kommt kein Atemzug Licht mehr heraus und wenn du sie aufmachst findest du nur deine Knochen und falls du Pch hast auch diese schon ganz zerfressen  Da hättest du genau so gut leuchten können ERICH FRIED :u_idea_bulb02:  :u_idea_bulb02:  :u_idea_bulb02:  :u_idea_bulb02:  :u_idea_bulb02:  :u_idea_bulb02:  :u_idea_bulb02:

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

*Mordfall um Niemand* Ich möchte nicht über sie nachdenken, denn ich habe Angst, dass sich meine Gedanken gegenüber ihrem Dasein profilieren. Und das Bild im Kopf wird alt und verstaubt, über die Jahre hinweg sind die Farben verlaufen, so sind unsere Narben, Formen, Schatten und selbst der Name des Künstlers unleserlich und wertlos. Nennen wir es beim Namen: Ich habe keine Lust, darüber nachzudenken.  Oh, wie hätt ich Lust, mich zu ihr zu denken und den roten Wein ließ ich lieblich sein.  Es wäre dann wohl Sommer, damit nicht die Kälte unsere Körper aneinander schmiedet.  Ein Jemand würde wohin gehen und jemand mich ansprechen, sowohl im Auge wie auch aus dem Munde.  Und Vögel würden singen. Nein! Vögel machen Dreck. Und wer möchte schon von Dreck aus dem Traum gerissen werden?  Niemand, nicht wahr?  Möchte niemand wohin gehen und jemand nicht ansprechen?  „Hin und wieder tut das jemand“, sagte mir niemand.  Hat niemand damit Recht? Irrt sich Niemand? Oder besser, hat jemand nicht Recht?  *Richterin*: „ Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Sie sind nicht schuldig. Ein Niemand kann nichts tun.“  *Kläger*/ *Angeklagter*: „Oh, verehrte Frau Richterin, spotten Sie etwa über mich?“  *Richterin*: „Ich weiß nicht, ist das meine Aufgabe?“  *Kläger*/ *Angeklagter*: „Ja, Sie tun es schon wieder! Ich frage Sie erneut: Spotten Sie etwa über meinen Namen? Ich hoffe, dass Sie bereits wissen, dass ich sehr angesehen…“  *Richterin*: „Würden Sie das eine klassische Pattsituation nennen oder spotten SIE etwa?“  *Kläger*/ *Angeklagter*: „Dies ist meine Aufgabe, sehr verehrte Frau Richterin, nicht die Ihrige.“  *Richterin*: „Sie stellen meine Kompetenz in Frage?“  *Kläger*/*Angeklagter*: „Nun, Frau Richterin, auch dies ist eine meiner Aufgaben.“  *Richterin*: „Dann geben Sie den Bluff zu?“  *Kläger*/ *Angeklagter*: „Welchen Bluff?“  *Richterin*: „Na den Bluff um Ihren Namen.“  *Kläger*/ *Angeklagter*: „Ich bitte um Erläuterung, damit Ihre unsinnigen Thesen an Gehör verlieren.“  *Richterin*: „ Nun, sehr geehrter Herr Kollege, worauf ich hinaus will, ist so simpel wie mein Urteil über Sie. Sie, Martin, nicht wahr, gleichen nicht dem Ebenbild eines Martin Luther oder eines Martin von  Was-weiß-ich.“  *Kläger*/ *Angeklagter*: „Was ist schon ein Name? Ein Wort ohne Bedeutung.“  *Richterin*: „Ist das nicht ein Bluff? Sie tragen ein Schild mit einem Namen, der nichts bedeutet, geben vor, ein Martin zu sein – den ich nicht kenne – dessen Name mir nicht bekannt ist und erhoffen sich eine Reaktion, in der ich nicht über Ihren Namen spotte… Nur nicht müde werden, Herr Kollege, aber Ohr offensichtliches Vorhaben zeugt von erneutem Spott.“  *Kläger*/ *Angeklagter*: „Sie plädieren also für die Unschuld eines Niemand, weil er keinen Namen hat?“  *Richterin*: „Nein, weil er nicht spotten kann.“  *Kläger*/ *Angeklagter*: „Gut, so will ich irgendein Niemand sein und Jemandem nicht vom Nichtstun predigen.“

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

auch meiner meinung kein schlechtes werk von mir...sollte man nur ein paar mal lesen um es zu verstehen....^^

----------


## Brava

TRÄUMEVergangenes neu erleben,
ein neues Leben leben.
Tote Freunde umarmen,
oder einfach viel erbarmen,
gegenüber Feinden.Die Augen schließen,
den Traum genießen.
Mit den Adlern fliegen,
die Schwächeren werden siegen!Auf Wolke sieben schweben,
mit dem Traummann leben.
Kummer, Verzweiflung, Tod und Trauer,
sind alle nicht von Dauer.Träume werden wahr,
wenn du es nicht mehr für möglich hälst,
und du aus allen Wolken fällst.Drum gib nie auf
und nimm' alles in Kauf,
um deinen Traum zu verwirklichen.

----------


## i - Punkt

Da habe ich auch noch was: 
Das letzte Blatt 
Das letzte Blatt an jenem Baum
hatte einen wunderbaren Traum. 
Doch der Winter kam - kalt und feste,
das Blatt klammert sich an die Äste. 
Es verlor schon fast die Kraft 
und welk hing es an seinem Ast,
doch gab es die Hoffnung nicht auf, 
die Kälte machte ihm nichts aus.  
Am nächsten Morgen setzten Winde ein,
ein Sturm naht schon - oh, wie fein!!
Dann lies das Blatt voller Freude los
und setzte sich auf des Sturmes Schoß. 
Zusammen wirbelten sie auf und ab,
vorbei an den Häusern.....das war knapp, 
hinauf in den Himmel - so war es schön,
konnte es nun noch die Erde besehen! 
Es sah ein Dorf, Stadt, Felder und Wald, 
Kindergesang durch die Lüfte schallt.
Der Sturm tobte übermütig immer weiter
und Beide waren dabei so herrlich heiter. 
Im Freudentaumel verlor es dann den Halt,
Der Sturm war schon fort, dem Blatt wurde kalt.
Ganz sachte kreiste es zur Erde hinunter,
es war nicht traurig, nein, immer noch munter! 
Wurde doch erfüllt, der sehnlichste Traum,
den es da hatte, an seinem schönen Baum.
Es torkelte auf den Boden, ein wenig schief,
wo es für immer entschlief. 
i-Punkt 1990 
Meine Lieblingsgedichte kommen von Heinz Erhard und Ringelnatz!
Das kürzeste Gedicht ist auch von Heinz Erhard: 
Der Bach, ... ach!

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo i-punkt
das ist wirklich schön, das Gedicht, hab kürzlich auch mal was von ringellnatz gelesen, habs leider vergessen.
am sonntag ging mir auch so etwas  durch den Kopf(anfänge eines eigenen Gedichtes)
habe es aber nicht zu Ende gedacht, bzw. nicht aufgeschrieben...vielleicht wirds mal was! :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Brava

Freunde
 Wer Freunde hat der ist gut dran,
lacht viel und ist viel unterwegs.
Doch wer ist wirklich Freund
Wer dann da, wenn man ihn braucht
Ich konnt�s nicht glauben, was ich sah
Erst grosse Töne und ein Schwur,
doch hinterher dann keine Spur
Die Freundschaft war nicht wichtig
Der Schwur alsbald dann nichtig
Wer hätt�s gedacht was Menschen tun
Sie lassen einfach Freundschaft ruh�n
 Sind kleine Dinge, wie verrückt
Wer Freund ist und wer Töne spuckt
Die Ehrlichkeit die ist ganz wichtig
Auch Vertrauen ist da richtig
An Taten werd ich künftig messen
Freundesdienste niemals vergessen

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

Mann im Mond 
"Liebe!" Schreit es tief in ihm! er zögert ,springt, während Sie seinen Namen stottert.
"Liebe?"
Ein Wurm im Morgenmantel, schaut verschlafen von der Mondspitze herab!
Wer weiß, viellleicht scheint einmal die Morgenröte auch auf mich?
"Es trifft und drückt und schwitzt mein Herz, so das man meinen könnt das es sich nicht schickt, oh beim Herrn wenn mich die Mutter so erblickt?"
In diesen Tagen vergisst man mich, 
"Oh Unbekannte, nimm meine Hand und sieh!" 
Eine Träne rollt laut ächzend von meinem Gesicht!
Die Sternenschnuppen sind erloschen.
Stille!
Und jetzt erst verstehe ich, ein Herz, so etwas hatt ich nie!

----------


## SchwarzerGeiger

ich habe es gerade geschrieben, ...hat der Mann im Mond ein Herz oder nicht?!?!

----------


## Brava

Wenn Liebe und Mut sich vereinen 
Wenn Engel vor Freude, Tränen weinen 
Wenn Furcht und Hass verschwinden 
Wenn sich Feuer und Wasser Verbünden 
Wenn das Gute frei wird 
Und keiner mehr allein umherirrt 
Wenn Schatten nicht mehr existieren 
und Engel am Himmel triumphieren 
Wenn aus Kälte Wärme wird 
Und der Teufel in der Hölle friert 
Wenn das Schöne as Hässliche verdrängt 
Und süßer Duft in den Lüften Hängt 
Wenn sich die Menschen wieder lächeln schenken 
Und wieder an Freundschaft und Helfen denken 
* 
Dann weißt du das auch de Letzte 
Sein Leben für Glück und Frieden setzte!

----------


## Sammlerin

Manche Nacht 
Wenn die Felder sich verdunkeln,
fühl ich, wird mein Auge heller;
schon versucht ein Stern zu funkeln,
und die Grillen wispern schneller. 
Jeder Laut wird bilderreicher,
das Gewohnte sonderbarer,
hinterm Wald der Himmel bleicher,
jeder Wipfel hebt sich klarer. 
Und du merkst es nicht im Schreiten,
wie das Licht verhundertfältigt
sich entringt den Dunkelheiten.
Plötzlich stehst du überwältigt.  _Richard Dehmel, (1863 - 1920), deutscher Dichter, Lyriker, Dramatiker und Kinderbuchautor_

----------


## Brava

Verführerische Augen lächelnden Mannes im Mond
Weisen dir steinarmen Pfad - "Nun wirst du belohnt"
Der schwarze Nacht stillste Stund
Gewährt dir des Waldes wundersamsten Fund
Dunkle Schattengestalt nur zu sehen mit liebendem Herzen
Öffne deines und es brennen tausend Kerzen
Offenbaren dir in voller Pracht
Leuchtendes Wesen, das über dich wacht
Sein strahlendes Lächeln verzaubert schwarze Schmetterlinge
Verwandelt stumpfen Rosendorn in glänzende Schwertesklinge
Deine Lippen weiten sich, schwächelnde Violine
Funkelndes Augenlicht erhellt trauernde Mine
Engelsflügel schlagen nach dem Klang seines Atems
Langsam, er wird ewig auf dich warten
Keine Unruh, wenn der rote Stier beißt
Siegen werdet ihr, du und der Waldgeist!

----------


## Jack de la Vay

Welch Ding ist Dichterssache?wenn nicht das Dichterherz ihn leitet?
Erneut Feuer,Flamm entfache...durch Sturm und sehenshafte Not dahin geleitet...
Nicht Tod ist die Erlösung auf die schöne Frage Leben...
Noch Liebe...doch welch Zeug bringt uns zu leben? 
Zu beben nach der Wahrheit spät zu streben ohne Wiederkehr
Der Rückweg ist versperrt...voll Steine ist der Nächste...Brüder setzt euch zu Wehr
Die Freiheit ist falls da...gleich auch gelogen
Nur Lügen werden auf einer Wagen in Kältersfrüher immer wied gewogen 
Trügt euch nicht selbst und lasst euch nicht betrügen...
Vllt ist Liebe doch ein Mythos vllt auch nicht...fangt niemals an zu lügen
Heut Nacht ist auch die letzte die Offenbarung naht
Was doch erscheint ist in größerer Entfernung...wie ein Diamant,Rubin oder Moosachat

----------


## Jack de la Vay

würde mich gerne über i-welche Kritik freuen

----------


## Brava

* Jemand, der da ist, geht's dir einmal nicht gut,
und der, was er kann, für dich dann auch tut,
der Zeit für dich hat, viel Zeit jederzeit,
und zu dir steht in Freud und in Leid,
der gern mit dir froh ist, der gern mit dir lacht,
der Spaß versteht und Gaudi mitmacht.
Und selbst, wenn alles um dich herum fällt,
dich nicht ausläßt und jetzt erst recht zu dir hält,
jemand, der da ist, wie es auch steht,
durch dick und durch dünn für dich geht,
ein Mensch, auf den man todsicher baut,
vor dem man denken darf, sogar laut.
Wenn du so jemand kennst, paß auf immerdar,
denn das ist ein Freund, und Freunde sind rar.
Freunde kannst du nicht kaufen für noch so viel Geld,
einen Freund mußt du suchen wie nichts auf der Welt.*

----------


## Pianoman

Hey brava, ist das auch von Bushido ?  
Pianoman

----------


## Brava

Nein!!!!!!!!!!!
Pianomann was soll die Anspielung?

----------


## Frosch

Ich suche einen ausgefallenen Spruch, der auf eine Trauerschleife paßt.  
Sollte also nicht zu lang sein und soll auch nicht das Wort Gott oder Tod enthalten.  
Habt Ihr eine Idee?

----------


## urologiker

Mögliche Alternativen:  
Leuchtende Tage! Nicht weinen, dass sie vergangen - lächeln, dass sie waren!  
Rufe im Trauern die verbindende Liebe ins Herz, um sie dann loszulassen. Loszulassen, damit sie sich über Zeit und Raum hinaus ausweiten kann.  
Das sind die Traurigen, die Flachen,
die tief und stark sich scheinen:
Die Frauen, die nicht lachen,
die Männer, die nicht weinen.  
Es gibt nichts, was uns die Abwesenheit eines lieben Menschen ersetzen kann. Je schöner und voller die Erinnerung, desto härter die Trennung - aber die Dankbarkeit schenkt in der Trauer eine stille Freude. Man trägt das vergangene Schöne wie ein kostbares Geschenk in sich.

----------


## Pianoman

_Untergegangen sind schon der Mond und die Pleiaden.
Es ist Mitternacht, es vergehen die Stunden.
Ich aber schlafe allein_. 
(Sappho von Lesbos)  _
Und ich sehe einen neuen Himmel und eine neue Erde._ 
(Offenbarung des Johannes)  _
Alles fließt und steht nicht still._  
(Heraklit)  _
Segelnd auf weinfarbenem Meer hin zu Menschen anderer Sprache_ 
(Odyssee)  _
Jede Seele ist unsterblich..._ 
(Platon)   _Das einzig Wichtige im Leben
 sind die Spuren von Liebe,
die wir hinterlassen,
 wenn wir weggehen._ 
(Albert Schweitzer)  _
Nun, o Unsterblichkeit, bist du ganz mein. _ (Heinrich von Kleist)   _Wir sind vom gleichen Stoff,
 aus dem die Träume sind...
(und unser kurzes Leben ist eingebettet
 in einen langen Schlaf.) _ (William Shakespeare)   _Ich setzte den Fuß in die Luft,
 und sie trug._ 
(Hilde Domin)   _Auf den Flügeln der Zeit fliegt die Traurigkeit dahin._ 
(Jean de La Fontaine)   _Wer einen Fluß überquert
muß die eine Seite verlassen._ 
(Mahatma Gandhi)   _Ich verlasse deine Schwelle als ein Freund,
meine Erde._  
(Rabindranath Tagore)   _Du bist nun frei und unsere Tränen wünschen Dir Glück._  
(J. W. Goethe)   _Leuchtende Tage.
Nicht weinen, dass sie vorüber.
Lächeln, dass sie gewesen!_ 
(Konfuzius)

----------


## Frosch

Urologiker und Pianoman,  
vielen Dank! 
Morgen wird der Kranz bestellt mit einem der Sprüche auf der Schleife, welcher, wird noch entschieden. 
Es ist so schwer. 
Traurig, der Frosch

----------


## Frosch

Folgender Spruch ist es geworden: 
"Jede Seele ist unsterblich"  
(Platon) 
Vielen Dank nochmals an Pianoman. 
Frosch

----------


## Sammlerin

Jeder hat so seine Art
der Eine rauh & hart
ein Andrer ganz apart
der Nächste will gar nichts wissen
noch Einer versteckt sich lieber
unter dem Kissen 
Die Frau dort
hört gar nicht hin,
schaut stur hinaus
aus dem Fenster,
das nicht existiert
Der Landstreicher zähneklappernd
weil er friert 
Der ältere Herr
schaut geradeaus
will nicht teilhaben,
dem Elend dieser armen Maus
nur das Kind bleibt stehn
offen und neigierig interessiert
staunend, ohne zu urteilen 
Gleich wird die Katz es tun
und die Maus für immer ruhn!
Was ist schon dabei?
Katze ist satt, der Hunger vorbei! 
Das Kind geht weiter
reich an Erfahrung und
immer noch heiter
während die Grossen 
erschauern & sich fragen:
musste das sein?
Qual, mord & Pein
dieses Tierchen erleiden musste 
Was jedoch das Kind nur wusste:
Die Erwachsnen tun es auch
schlimmer noch, als diese Katz!
Töten mehr als nötig,
des Menschen grausamer Brauch! 
esbi/Sammlerin August07

----------


## Sammlerin

*HERBST GEWORDEN*   WENN ES ZEIT WIRD UND DER SOMMER SICH IM BLÄTTERREIGEN ZURÜCKZIEHT WERD ICH DEN MANTEL HERVORHOLEN  WENN NEBELWOKEN MORGENS UM MICH SCHWADEN UND DANN GOLDEN DIE STRAHLEN DER SONNE, BLÄTTER LEUCHTEN LÄSST   WENN DIE LUFT ERFÜLLT IST VOM DUFT DER GEBRATENEN, HEISSEN KASTANIEN UND DU DEINE HÄNDE AM BRAUNEN PAPIER WÄRMST WENN DU DANN WEITERGEHST DURCH DEN PARK DAS LAUB VOR DEINEN SCHUHEN ZU BERGEN HÄUFST   WENN WIR DANN UNSERE HÄNDE TIEF IN DEN GOLDGELBEN BLÄTTERBERG WÜHLEN UND DAS LAUB HOCH IN  LUFT WIRBELN UND IHM SEHNSÜCHTIG NACHTRÄUMEN GETRAGEN VOM WIND EMPORGEHOBEN WIE DER DRACHE MIT SEINEN BUNTEN BÄNDERN   WENN DER RAUCH WIEDER  AUS DENS CHORNSTEINEN STEIGT UND ALL DIE VÖGEL GEN SÜDEN ZIEHN WENN DIE BERGSPITZEN WEISSE MÜTZEN TRAGEN UND DIE EICHHÖRNCHEN  EMSIG NÜSSE SAMMELN    DANN WEISS ICH, ES IST WIEDER HERBST GEWORDEN!  *SAMMLERIN*AUG.07

----------


## Brava

*Jeden Tag, den wir beginnen,
sollten wir uns neu besinnen.
Wie das Schicksal es auch lenkt,
jeder Tag ist dir geschenkt.* *.("").___♥_______♥______.("").
..`´.._______♥______♥___..`´..* *Versuche jeden Tag zu leben,
um ihm einen Sinn zu geben.
Versuche jeden Tag zu lieben,
niemals wird dein Glück versiegen.* *.("").___♥_______♥______.("").
..`´.._______♥______♥___..`´..* *Ist ein Tag auch nicht so schön,
er wird bald vorübergehn,
keinen Tag sollst du bereuen,
dich lieber auf den nächsten freuen.* *.("").___♥_______♥______.("").
..`´.._______♥______♥___..`´.*

----------


## Brava

*Freundschaft kann ein Mensch nur geben,* *wenn er selber sie verspürt,* *wenn ein Blick oder ein Lächeln* *tief im Herzen ihn berührt.*
*♥*(¯`·._)*♥**♥*(¯`·._)*♥* *Nicht nur Geld und Gut entscheiden,* *ob du wirklich glücklich bist,* *wichtig ist, dass man im Leben* *einfach Mensch geblieben ist.*
*♥*(¯`·._)*♥**♥*(¯`·._)*♥* *Unser ganzes Tun und Handeln,* *ist es uns nicht auferlegt?* *Wieviel schöner ist das Leben,* *wenn man es mit Freuden lebt.*
*♥*(¯`·._)*♥**♥*(¯`·._)*♥* *Drum nütze jede schöne Stunde* *in einer netten Freundesrunde* *Denn Freundschaft ist ein grosses Gut,* *wenn ehrlich man´s vom Herzen tut!*
*♥*(¯`·._)*♥**♥*(¯`·._)*♥*

----------


## Brava

*Tränen im Dunkeln* 
 Ich schaue aus dem Fenster,
es ist dunkel,
ich sehe beleuchtete Fenster
und ich weine.
Verletzende Worte - von Dir.
Du ziehst Dich zurück und läßt mich allein,
mit meinem Kummer und so vielen Tränen.
In solch einem Augenblick bereue ich all meine
Entscheidungen, die ich wegen Dir getroffen habe,
obwohl es in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so ist.
Ich schäme mich dafür, aber Du läßt mir keine
andere Wahl.
Die Vergangenheit zieht dann an mir vorbei
und hinterläßt traurige Leere.
Doch Du stellst auf Stur und weißt gar nicht, 
was du damit in mir anrichtest.
Leider passiert zu oft, daß ich am Fenster stehe,
im Dunkeln
 und weine....

----------


## Brava

Wochen, Tage, Stunden der Angst sind vorbei,
von Hoffnungslosigkeit und Zweifel bin ich nun frei.
Das neue Leben gibt mir Hoffnung und Mut,
ich weiß jetzt, alles wird gut.
Ich pack es neu an -
mit Kraft und Elan.
Hab den Kopf voller Pläne
-wie ich mich nach allem Neuen sehne!

----------


## Brava

Tränen
 Zwei Augen blicken traurig ins Leere
Eine Träne löst sich und geht auf Reisen
Sie rinnt über die Wangen bis zum Kinn
Und fällt dann einen Augenblick der Zeit
Als sie auf Wiederstand trifft
Zerspringt sie wie ein Spiegel
Diese vielen kleinen Tränen
Setzen den Weg weiter fort und versickern im Boden
Viele Tränen folgen der ersten auf diese sinnlose Reise
Die Reise fand ihren Ursprung in einem Wortaustausch der Gefühle
Und ihr Ende im Boden
Der Mensch ist wie eine Träne
Den Ursprung in Gefühlen
Und am Ende begraben.

----------


## Brava

_Scherben:_ _Da steht man nun, weiß nicht weiter kennt keinen Weg._ _Steht vor einen Haufen Scherben die eins mal sein Leben waren._ _Weiß nicht was als nächstes kommt._ _Dachte man hatte alles was benötigte._ _Doch die Worte von anderen machten alles zu Nichte._ _Vergessen sind schöne Tag, die eins waren,_ _die Sonne vergangen._ _Das Dunkel die Seele gefangen._ _Es ist wie ein Kampf den man nicht Gewinnt._ _Das Lachen wieder gestorben._ _Dachte man könne sich auf die verlassen die einen um geben._ _Kann zur zeit seine Gefühle nicht klar deuten._ _Weiß nicht was die Menschen von einem wollen._ _Kann Ihnen nicht mehr folgen._ _Alleine gelassen von denen die man mag,_ _lauf dir die Tränen über das Gesicht._ _Dein Denken ist steht geblieben, das hoffen verlernt._ _Gedanken quälen dich, die du nicht los wirst._ _Hast Angst das sie gewinnen denn dann weißt du_  _ist es vorbei, dann ist das Leben verwirkt._ _Das Leben das du doch so geliebt hast._ _Scheint nun wieder zu zerbrechen,_  _wie ein Glas das zu Boden fällt._ _Gesprungen ist es schon._ _nicht mehr viel und es fällt._ _Dann liegen die Scherben auf dem Boden._

----------


## Brava

Gib mir Deine Hand
und folge mir ins Land der Träume.
Schliesse Deine Augen.
Lass´ einfach los.
Vertraue mir - hab keine Angst!
Entfliehe mit mir an einen Ort
ohne Kummer und Sorgen,
ohne Zweifel und Ängste.
Für einen Augenblick nur
schwerelos träumend in eine andere Welt.
Hinauf zu den Sternen,
tanzend mit ihnen im Silberlicht des Mondes.
Schwebend auf weichen Wolken - der Sonne entgegen.
Sich spiegeln in ihrem goldenen Glanz,
ihre Wärme spüren auf Deiner Haut.
Weicher Wind streichelt Dir zärtlich durch´s Haar.
Frei wie ein Vogel - dem Alltag entfliehen,
leise Lied

----------


## Patientenschubser

Schön schaurig:  *Der Rabe*  *Einst, um eine Mittnacht graulich, da ich trübe sann und traulich
								 										 										 										müde über manchem alten Folio lang vergess'ner Lehr'-
								 										 										 										da der Schlaf schon kam gekrochen, scholl auf einmal leis ein Pochen,
								 										 										 										gleichwie wenn ein Fingerknochen pochte, von der Türe her.
								 										 										 										"'s ist Besuch wohl", murrt' ich, "was da pocht so knöchern zu mir her -*  *das allein - nichts weiter mehr.*  *Ah, ich kann's genau bestimmen: im Dezember war's, dem grimmen,
								 										 										 										und der Kohlen matt Verglimmen schuf ein Geisterlicht so leer.
								 										 										 										Brünstig wünscht' ich mir den Morgen;- hatt' umsonst versucht zu borgen
								 										 										 										von den Büchern Trost dem Sorgen, ob Lenor' wohl selig wär'-
								 										 										 										ob Lenor', die ich verloren, bei den Engeln selig wär'-*  *bei den Engeln - hier nicht mehr.*  *Und das seidig triste Drängen in den purpurnen Behängen
								 										 										 										füllt', durchwühlt' mich mit Beengen, wie ich's nie gefühlt vorher;
								 										 										 										also daß ich den wie tollen Herzensschlag mußt' wiederholen:
								 										 										 										"'s ist Besuch nur, der ohn' Grollen mahnt, daß Einlaß er begehr'-
								 										 										 										nur ein später Gast, der friedlich mahnt, daß Einlaß er begehr':-*  *ja, nur das - nichts weiter mehr."*  *Augenblicklich schwand mein Bangen, und so sprach ich unbefangen:
								 										 										 										"Gleich, mein Herr - gleich, meine Dame - um Vergebung bitt' ich sehr;
								 										 										 										just ein Nickerchen ich machte, und Ihr Klopfen klang so sachte,
								 										 										 										daß ich kaum davon erwachte, sachte von der Türe her -
								 										 										 										doch nun tretet ein!" - und damit riß weit auf die Tür ich - leer!*  *Dunkel dort - nichts weiter mehr.*  *Tief ins Dunkel späht' ich lange, zweifelnd, wieder seltsam bange,
								 										 										 										Träume träumend, wie kein sterblich Hirn sie träumte je vorher;
								 										 										 										doch die Stille gab kein Zeichen; nur ein Wort ließ hin sie streichen
								 										 										 										durch die Nacht, das mich erbleichen ließ: das Wort "Lenor'?" so schwer -
								 										 										 										selber sprach ich's, und ein Echo murmelte's zurück so schwer:*  *nur "Lenor'!" - nichts weiter mehr.*  *Da ich nun zurück mich wandte und mein Herz wie Feuer brannte,
								 										 										 										hört' ich abermals ein Pochen, etwas lauter denn vorher.
								 										 										 										"Ah, gewiß", so sprach ich bitter, "liegt's an meinem Fenstergitter;
								 										 										 										Schaden tat ihm das Gewitter jüngst - ja, so ich's mir erklär';-
								 										 										 										schweig denn still, mein Herze, lass mich nachsehn, daß ich's mir erklär':-*  *'s ist der Wind - nichts weiter mehr!"*  *Auf warf ich das Fenstergatter, als herein mit viel Geflatter
								 										 										 										schritt ein stattlich stolzer Rabe wie aus Sagenzeiten her;
								 										 										 										Grüßen lag ihm nicht im Sinne; keinen Blick lang hielt er inne;
								 										 										 										mit hochherrschaftlicher Miene flog empor zur Türe er -
								 										 										 										setzt' sich auf die Pallas-Büste überm Türgesims dort - er*  *flog und saß - nichts weiter mehr.*  *Doch dies ebenholzne Wesen ließ mein Bangen rasch genesen,
								 										 										 										ließ mich lächeln ob der Miene, die es macht' so ernst und hehr:
								 										 										 										"Ward dir auch kein Kamm zur Gabe", sprach ich, "so doch stolz Gehabe,
								 										 										 										grauslich grimmer alter Rabe, Wanderer aus nächtger Sphär'-
								 										 										 										sag, welch hohen Namen gab man dir in Plutos nächtger Sphär'?"*  *Sprach der Rabe, "Nimmermehr."*  *Staunend hört' dies rauhe Klingen ich dem Schnabel sich entringen,
								 										 										 										ob die Antwort schon nicht eben sinnvoll und bedeutungsschwer;
								 										 										 										denn wir dürfen wohl gestehen, daß es keinem noch geschehen,
								 										 										 										solch ein Tier bei sich zu sehen, das vom Türgesimse her -
								 										 										 										das von einer Marmor-Büste überm Türgesimse her*  *sprach, es heiße "Nimmermehr."*  *Doch der droben einsam ragte und dies eine Wort nur sagte,
								 										 										 										gleich als schütte seine Seele aus in diesem Worte er,
								 										 										 										keine Silbe sonst entriß sich seinem düstren Innern, bis ich
								 										 										 										seufzte: "Mancher Freund verließ mich früher schon ohn' Wiederkehr -
								 										 										 										morgen wird er mich verlassen, wie mein Glück - ohn' Wiederkehr."*  *Doch da sprach er, "Nimmermehr!"*  *Einen Augenblick erblassend ob der Antwort, die so passend,
								 										 										 										sagt' ich, "Fraglos ist dies alles, was das Tier gelernt bisher:
								 										 										 										's war bei einem Herrn in Pflege, den so tief des Schicksals Schläge
								 										 										 										trafen, daß all seine Wege schloß dies eine Wort so schwer -
								 										 										 										daß' all seiner Hoffnung Lieder als Refrain beschloß so schwer*  *dies "Nimmer - nimmermehr."*  *Doch was Trübes ich auch dachte, dieses Tier mich lächeln machte,
								 										 										 										immer noch, und also rollt' ich stracks mir einen Sessel her
								 										 										 										und ließ die Gedanken fliehen, reihte wilde Theorien,
								 										 										 										Phantasie an Phantasien: wie's wohl zu verstehen wär'-
								 										 										 										wie dies grimme, ominöse Wesen zu verstehen wär',*  *wenn es krächzte "Nimmermehr."*  *Dieses zu erraten, saß ich wortlos vor dem Tier, doch fraß sich
								 										 										 										mir sein Blick ins tiefste Innre nun, als ob er Feuer wär';
								 										 										 										brütend über Ungewissem legt' ich, hin und her gerissen,
								 										 										 										meinen Kopf aufs samtne Kissen, das ihr Haupt einst drückte hehr -
								 										 										 										auf das violette Kissen, das ihr Haupt einst drückte hehr,*  *doch nun, ach! drückt nimmermehr!*  *Da auf einmal füllten Düfte, dünkt' mich, weihrauchgleich die Lüfte,
								 										 										 										und seraphner Schritte Klingen drang vom Estrich zu mir her.
								 										 										 										"Ärmster", rief ich, "sieh, Gott sendet seine Engel dir und spendet
								 										 										 										Nepenthes, worinnen endet nun Lenor's Gedächtnis schwer;-
								 										 										 										trink das freundliche Vergessen, das bald tilgt, was in dir schwer!"*  *Sprach der Rabe, "Nimmermehr."*  *"Ah, du prophezeist ohn' Zweifel, Höllenbrut! Ob Tier, ob Teufel -
								 										 										 										ob dich der Versucher sandte, ob ein Sturm dich ließ hierher,
								 										 										 										trostlos, doch ganz ohne Bangen, in dies öde Land gelangen,
								 										 										 										in dies Haus, von Graun umpfangen,- sag's mir ehrlich, bitt' dich sehr -
								 										 										 										gibt es - gibt's in Gilead Balsam?- sag's mir - sag mir, bitt' dich sehr!"*  *Sprach der Rabe, "Nimmermehr."*  *"Ah! dann nimm den letzten Zweifel, Höllenbrut - ob Tier, ob Teufel!
								 										 										 										Bei dem Himmel, der hoch über uns sich wölbt - bei Gottes Ehr'-
								 										 										 										künd mir: wird es denn geschehen, daß ich einst in Edens Höhen
								 										 										 										darf ein Mädchen wiedersehen, selig in der Engel Heer -
								 										 										 										darf Lenor', die ich verloren, sehen in der Engel Heer?"*  *Sprach der Rabe, "Nimmermehr."*  *"Sei denn dies dein Abschiedszeichen", schrie ich, "Unhold ohnegleichen!
								 										 										 										Hebe dich hinweg und kehre stracks zurück in Plutos Sphär'!
								 										 										 										Keiner einz'gen Feder Schwärze bleibe hier, dem finstern Scherze
								 										 										 										Zeugnis! Laß mit meinem Schmerze mich allein!- hinweg dich scher!
								 										 										 										Friß nicht länger mir am Leben! Pack dich! Fort! Hinweg dich scher!"*  *Sprach der Rabe, "Nimmermehr."*  *Und der Rabe rührt' sich nimmer, sitzt noch immer, sitzt noch immer
								 										 										 										auf der bleichen Pallas-Büste überm Türsims wie vorher;
								 										 										 										und in seinen Augenhöhlen eines Dämons Träume schwelen,
								 										 										 										und das Licht wirft seinen scheelen Schatten auf den Estrich schwer;
								 										 										 										und es hebt sich aus dem Schatten auf dem Estrich dumpf und schwer*  *meine Seele - nimmermehr.*  Edgar Allen Poe (veröffentlicht 1845)

----------


## Farbenspiel

Ich schreib jetzt einfach mal eines meiner Lieblingsgedichte:-) 
STUFEN 
Wie jede Blüte welkt und jede Jugend dem Alter weicht,
blüht jede Lebensstufe
blüht jede Weisheit auch und jede Tugend
zu ihrer Zeit und darf nicht ewig dauern.
Es muß das Herz bei jedem Lebensrufe 
bereit zum Abschied sein und Neubeginne
um sich in Tapferkeit und ohne Trauern
in andere neue Bidungen zu geben. 
Und jedem Anfang wohnt ein Zauber inne
der uns beschützt und der uns hilft zu leben.
Wir sollen heiter Raum um Raum durchschreiten
an keinem wie an einer Heimat hängen
Der Weltgeist will nicht fesseln uns und engen
Er will uns Stuf um Stufe heben, weiten. 
Kaum sind wir heimisch einem Lebenskreise
und traulich eingewohnt, so droht erschlaffen;
Nur wer bereit zu Aufbruch ist und Reise
mag lähmender Gewöhnung sich entraffen. 
Es wird vielleicht auch noch die Todesstunde
uns neuen Räumen jung entgegensenden
Des Lebens Ruf an uns wird niemals enden........ 
Wohlan denn Herz, nimm Abschied und gesunde. 
H.Hesse  
Herzlich  
Renate

----------


## urologiker

Besser in Geld schwimmen als gar kein Sport.  :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Der war gut :bravo_2_cut:

----------


## Christiane

Du weißt nicht, wie die Blumen duften,
weil du nur Arbeit kennst und schuften.
Und so vergehn die schönsten Jahre,
dann liegst du plötzlich auf der Bahre.
Und hinter dir, da grinst der Tod.
Kaputtgeschuftet - du Idiot!

----------

